# Any person know a Missouri fancier



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

His last name is Sanchez and he lives in far southwest Missouri. Has a huge loft as I understand


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I am in West Central Missouri, Never heard of the gentleman. Any idea what kind of birds he raises?


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

Found him. Ray Sanchez in Purdy, Mo. He doesn't have parlor rollers any more. looking for somebody in northwest Arkansas or Southwest Mo that has them.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I was over at Slobberknockers and found this. Does it help? I don't know my way about Missouri except for my buddy's house. 

Nutt's Pigeon Loft 
Charles Nutt
613 West Walsh
Vandalia, MO 63382-1911
[email protected]
Rollers, American Fantails, Doves,
Parlor


----------



## Spin City USA (May 7, 2009)

Yes, Ray Shanchez lives in the southern part of the state. He is a good roller man that used to live in California. Ray keeps many familys of old line rollers. He also has some of the new strains of the old familys.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Spin City USA said:


> Yes, Ray Shanchez lives in the southern part of the state. He is a good roller man that used to live in California. Ray keeps many familys of old line rollers. He also has some of the new strains of the old familys.


Southern Missouri? Always wondered what happened to Ray. I have known him since the early 60's when he lived in Modesto CA. Never thought he'd end up in the Ozarks.


----------

